# It's BELA time....best string quartet cycle, piano concerto cycle, violin con. 2



## Itullian

BARTOK that is. you can throw in concerto for orch. and music for strings etc,etc too if you like.:devil: BOO!


----------



## Ukko

I won't be choosing from among the excellent quartet sets out there. I just offer a Clue for the Critic: Listen to the 2nd quartet. If the ensemble makes that work for you, You'll be OK with the rest of them.

My favorite set of the piano concertos is the Kocsis/Fischer. Kocsis had previously recorded them with Lehel; that is good too.


----------



## jalex

I dunno about the best, but I can vouch for the Keller Quartet as excellent in the string quartets.


----------



## chrislowski

I like the Takacs Quartet recordings of the String Quartets, Ashkenazy Piano Quartets, & Anne-Sophie Mutter on the Violin Concertos.

I also love the Dorati Conducts and Boulez Conducts boxsets for the rest of Bartoks works.

And this really is as good as the reviews are saying:


----------



## Ukko

chrislowski said:


> I like the Takacs Quartet recordings of the String Quartets, Ashkenazy Piano Quartets, & Anne-Sophie Mutter on the Violin Concertos.
> 
> I also love the Dorati Conducts and Boulez Conducts boxsets for the rest of Bartoks works.
> 
> And this really is as good as the reviews are saying:


Piano quartets?

I really ought to hear Bavouzet play the 2nd. What I have heard him play (not Bartók) has suggested the Pletnev Syndrome.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Regarding the quartets, I used to have the Novak Quartet but turned that in. I've been happy with the Emerson Quartet.


----------



## starthrower

Here are a few of my favorites:




























I have a quartets set by the Alban Berg Quartet, but I haven't gotten into them too deeply.


----------



## Ukko

Mentions of Bartók quartet sets remind me that I should point folks toward a remarkable blog:

http://www.squirrelnyc.wordpress.com/

If you don't insist on the latest multi-channel whoop-de-doo sound quality, there is some really good music available for download there.

Relating the above info to this thread: You will find there a transfer of the 1970 (or 1971) recordings of Bartók's quartets, performed by the Bartók Quartet. The sound suits me fine, and the playing is super-duper. In an earlier post to this thread (I am a Bartók nut, you know) I suggested the 2nd quartet as a test of whether the rest of the set would suit you; check _this one_ out.

:tiphat:


----------



## chung

Itullian said:


> BARTOK that is. you can throw in concerto for orch. and music for strings etc,etc too if you like.:devil: BOO!





















Somehow I've never been able to get into the string quartets. The violin concertos were nice but they never impressed me as much as the piano concertos.


----------



## chrislowski

Hilltroll72 said:


> Piano quartets?


Sorry, Concertos!


----------



## NightHawk

I have the 1st and 2nd piano concertos with Kocsis/Fischer on Philips (along with the Rhapsody Op.1) and have never thought to buy any others. And the 2nd Q is my litmus test (also the 6th). I have the Emersons, and though they are exact and fast, I want more Magyar in the soup. I'm thinking of The Borodin Quartet in the original manifestation if I can find one with a good recorded sound.



Hilltroll72 said:


> I won't be choosing from among the excellent quartet sets out there. I just offer a Clue for the Critic: Listen to the 2nd quartet. If the ensemble makes that work for you, You'll be OK with the rest of them.
> 
> My favorite set of the piano concertos is the Kocsis/Fischer. Kocsis had previously recorded them with Lehel; that is good too.


----------



## NightHawk

Great site. thanks!



Hilltroll72 said:


> Mentions of Bartók quartet sets remind me that I should point folks toward a remarkable blog:
> 
> http://www.squirrelnyc.wordpress.com/
> 
> If you don't insist on the latest multi-channel whoop-de-doo sound quality, there is some really good music available for download there.
> 
> Relating the above info to this thread: You will find there a transfer of the 1970 (or 1971) recordings of Bartók's quartets, performed by the Bartók Quartet. The sound suits me fine, and the playing is super-duper. In an earlier post to this thread (I am a Bartók nut, you know) I suggested the 2nd quartet as a test of whether the rest of the set would suit you; check _this one_ out.
> 
> :tiphat:


----------



## NightHawk

*Bartok quartets from squirrel's nest*

I didn't find the cool squirrel link and post until after I had already posted re Borodin Quartet. Great site, I download the complete quartets by BSQ and the sound is great. I like hearing a little hisssssss. Thanks again!



Hilltroll72 said:


> Mentions of Bartók quartet sets remind me that I should point folks toward a remarkable blog:
> 
> http://www.squirrelnyc.wordpress.com/
> 
> If you don't insist on the latest multi-channel whoop-de-doo sound quality, there is some really good music available for download there.
> 
> Relating the above info to this thread: You will find there a transfer of the 1970 (or 1971) recordings of Bartók's quartets, performed by the Bartók Quartet. The sound suits me fine, and the playing is super-duper. In an earlier post to this thread (I am a Bartók nut, you know) I suggested the 2nd quartet as a test of whether the rest of the set would suit you; check _this one_ out.
> 
> :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko

NightHawk said:


> I have the 1st and 2nd piano concertos with Kocsis/Fischer on Philips (along with the Rhapsody Op.1) and have never thought to buy any others. And the 2nd Q is my litmus test (also the 6th). I have the Emersons, and though they are exact and fast, I want more Magyar in the soup. I'm thinking of The Borodin Quartet in the original manifestation if I can find one with a good recorded sound.


The Bartók ensemble will give you the Magyar flavoring (either the 1971 mentioned above or the 1991 on Channel Classics - there are differences, but no drop-off in quality). They put rough edges where they belong, and somehow give the folk origins of some of the melodies a glimmer within the composer's modifications.

I have several other sets that I enjoy hearing. Among those by Hungarian ensembles, the set by the Végh (on Naïve) has a 2nd that loses me, and the Kodály wanders too much from pitch.


----------



## Taneyev

Historical rarities collectors should investigate his second quartet by the Amar-Hindemith. It's on YouTube.


----------



## Head_case

The Amar Corde Quartet are very exceptional. Their recordings of Lajtha's complete string quartet cycle is impeccable too. 

Of the Bartok string quartet cycles, I've already mentioned - the spiritual Végh Quartet and their students, the Keller Quartet have been my favourites and remain unsurpassed.

Recentlly I settled on acquiring the Zehetmair Quartet's sole recording of the string quartet no.IV. Also heard the contemporaneous Ebène Quatuor play it live. 

The Zehetmair Quartet approximates the the Végh Quartet's sublime transcendence; the Ebène Quatuor screwed up the the interpretation like I couldn't believe. I expected better from this ensemble however their lack of experience with Bartok's works really shows. The other quartet ensembles created their legendary reputations on Bartok's string quartet cycle; Zehetmair just plays everything impeccably with a rare grace, which is shortened by the terse CD programming time. The Ebene Quatuor....were just way too out of their depth. They'd be better sticking off with Haydn and Debussy.


----------



## hoodjem

Manxfeeder said:


> Regarding the quartets, I used to have the Novak Quartet but turned that in. I've been happy with the Emerson Quartet.


Alas, I bought the Emerson set because it was complete and inexpensive being on two CDs, and it was on a very reputable label (DGG) known for high quality.

I could hardly be more disappointed. It is awful. Indeed after visiting the library and checking out the Emerson Quartet's version of the Beethoven quartets, and some Schubert, Haydn, Debussy, Ravel, and Barber quartets, I find that I cannot stand their interpretations.

They play everything without feeling--as if they are all amped up on stimulants, and in a frenetic hurry to catch a train.

I think I shall take this Emerson Bartok set and go outside and play frisbee with it. Maybe that way I can get some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## flamencosketches

^I've seen nothing but negative reviews for the Emerson Quartet Bartók cycle. Personally, I love it, and would not by any means say that they play without feeling. It's too bad so many here feel that they have wasted their money on it. What Bartók cycle do you like, for my own reference?

Anyway, I've been listening to the Keller Quartet cycle more recently and I like it a lot, especially their performances of the early quartets, 1 & 2.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

hoodjem said:


> Alas, I bought the Emerson set because it was complete and inexpensive being on two CDs, and it was on a very reputable label (DGG) known for high quality.
> 
> I could hardly be more disappointed. It is awful. Indeed after visiting the library and checking out the Emerson Quartet's version of the Beethoven quartets, and some Schubert, Haydn, Debussy, Ravel, and Barber quartets, I find that I cannot stand their interpretations.
> 
> They play everything without feeling--as if they are all amped up on stimulants, and in a frenetic hurry to catch a train.
> 
> I think I shall take this Emerson Bartok set and go outside and play frisbee with it. Maybe that way I can get some enjoyment out of it.


Wow, I quite like it. But then, I tend to not like some of the highly touted favs in these works.


----------



## flamencosketches

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Wow, I quite like it. But then, I tend to not like some of the highly touted favs in these works.


Good, so I'm not alone then...


----------



## brahms4

flamencosketches said:


> Good, so I'm not alone then...


No you are not!Gramophone,The Penguin Guide,NPR-Ted Libby,AllMusic,Amazon,and others have all given that set very high marks.It has even won an award of two back in the day.Very often,the Emerson and the Takacs(Decca)are mentioned as the digital sets to own.I love both of them!The Tokyo and Hungarian(both analogue on DG)are also excellent IMHO.


----------



## starthrower

I have not listened to the Emerson's Bartok but I doubt it's as bad as the frisbee rant. I've got just one recording which is Berg's Lyric Suite which I like. I'm pretty sure my library has their Bartok set so I might check it out.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I wouldn't go quite as far as "only good for frisbees" with the Emerson set, but they are among my least favourite sets of the quartets. Lots to admire, technically, but ultimately devoid of the subtleties they need. Sorry.

I'll go for three "best" sets: Tatrai, Mikrokosmos, Takacs (all Hungaroton, the latter marginally less impressive many years later on Decca)
Piano Concertos: Anda, Kocsis, Kovacevic
Violin Concerto: Menuhin (EMI stereo), Kelemen, Hetzel
Concerto for Orchestra: Dorati (Mercury), Solti (Chicago), Kocsis (Hungaroton), Ivan Fischer (Philips) - that's 4, sorry, but plenty more to admire elsewhere!
Music for strings: Rolla (Hungaroton), Solti (London), Dorati (Mercury), Barenboim (EMI - never on CD, alas)


----------



## Manxfeeder

flamencosketches said:


> Good, so I'm not alone then...


After all these years, I still like their Bartok, so at least there are five of us. :tiphat:

Although I agree with hoodjem that I haven't warmed to anything else they've put out.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

I'll mention this one again because I recently listened again. It's an Amazon download for around $11. I get it with my Amazon Unlimited free trial for now. I will most likely purchase in the future.

It has feeling, subtlety, great sound. The complexity of the pieces comes out nicely. The individuality of the instruments is spot on. It is not the hard edged brashness of some recordings. But still up front when needed. Its totally different from my other two sets by Emerson and Ramor. I like all equally for their uniqueness.


----------

